# New Dash Speaker for 1965 GTO Conv.



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I got my 65 GTO Convertible last July. It had a cassette player and the original Dash speaker. I have since gotten a period right push button radio and had it modified to get FM/AM and it has a port for downloading tunes. Now I looked at potentially putting stereo speakers in the vent openings but after some thought I really didn't want to change that. For as much time as I'll be listening to the radio I'm thinking I'd like to just replace the mono dash speaker with a new better speaker/speakers that would give me stereo? It that something that is possible? If so can you give me a pn/maker of such a speaker/speakers that will fit where the existing one sets? I did find a mono speaker to replace existing but I'd rather have some stereo even though the location is not optimal. The car is a non-AC car if that matters. Paul Kelley.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You can buy a dual cone stereo speaker that fits, I replaced the original in my '67 along with the radio since it wasn't the original. 
A lot of work to get to it with A/C, I did mine because I had the whole dash apart anyway, it's like a puzzle start at the top and work your way down.
Check out Retro Sound for the speaker.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

BTDT with both GTO's. The kick panel speakers eliminate the side vents but sound much better. 5 or six years back, I removed the kick panel speakers from my '67 and installed an AMES dual-speaker in the original, under-dash location when I was replacing my gauge lenses. The speaker works fine, and I have my vents back. But the speaker sounds a LOT like the original '60's sound system.....OK, but not up to par for today's techie music lovers.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> BTDT with both GTO's. The kick panel speakers eliminate the side vents but sound much better. 5 or six years back, I removed the kick panel speakers from my '67 and installed an AMES dual-speaker in the original, under-dash location when I was replacing my gauge lenses. The speaker works fine, and I have my vents back. But the speaker sounds a LOT like the original '60's sound system.....OK, but not up to par for today's techie music lovers.


I didn't want to hack into my door panels so I went with a dual cone, it sounds great compared to the original which isn't saying much since the cone had turned to dust long ago.
It didn't come with the grill either, mine was shot but I had another box speaker in my crap that had a metal grill so I dremeled it out and installed it with a couple dabs of Lexel.
You would think since the car is 50 years old it would come with the damn grill cloth!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the ames replacement speaker works ok, but has crappy sound quality. I listen to the motor anyway, lol.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

rickm said:


> the ames replacement speaker works ok, but has crappy sound quality. I listen to the motor anyway, lol.


The exhaust fills in the base so you get that classic 60's wall of sound.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk-IUKeRI5w


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Speaker Questions*

First of all thanks for all of the replies. They are very helpful. The 65 GTO Conv. underdash speaker......is it a 6 X 9"??? Will I need to get a grill for the speaker or make one? Thanks again for your help. Check out the GTO pics.:crazy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I went with a pair of stand alone wedge shaped enclosed speakers and put them on the package tray under the back window. No modifying anything, they sound great, only problem is if someone pulls out in front of you and you spike the brakes they can fall onto the back seat. You can see the right one in my sig picture. I rarely listen to them anyway.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used speaker cloth, available at any fabric store. Black. Very easy. Also, no hacking needed to install kick panel speakers. None. The grilles pop out, the speaker pops in and is held by two screws, and the grill snaps back in place over it. Undetectable and no damage. Just no vent action.


----------

